# Abyss - my new composition



## paw_el (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi ! I want to present you my new composition - Abyss.

You can find this on http://pawelkapula.ovh.org/indexang.htm. If someone need a score e-mail me.

I'm waiting for a critique.

Greetings !

paw_el


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Unfortunately the download link for Abyss does not work. Also your contact form has a broken html. But anyway, powodzenia!


----------



## paw_el (Jun 9, 2008)

Mmmm...sorry, I'll fix that. 

But now, please give me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.

Best wishes

paw_el


----------

